# Test levels



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

So I had my blood work done and my test level was 1500.  For reason I don't want to go into I have to stop taking immediately to get my blood back to normal.  My question is how long should it take to get my test back to the normal range?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 14, 2018)

This sucks, your levels will only go up after u stop.  Your screwed, u will never be normal again....You will be known as a freak of nature...I would move off the grid, pack up the camped and head to the nearest forest preserve....Hope u know how to hunt and gather.....


----------



## stanley (Feb 14, 2018)

how long is a peace of string .depends what is or what was the problem,more blood will tel you


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 14, 2018)

What ester did you use?


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Is this to broad of a question to really answer with any accuracy?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> Is this to broad of a question to really answer with any accuracy?



Yes.

We don't have any info about how much you were pinning, when your last pin was in relation to your blood work and we don't know what ester you used.

Irrespective of all that, we don't know where your test levels really are. Those basic tests top out at >1500. All that's telling us is your blood serum levels are beyond the normal scale. It could be 1501, it could be 4500.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

That makes sense.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

If it makes a difference I've only been on it for 3 weeks and my ester is.  Test E 600mg a week


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, to get back to "normal" will take a while.  You'll need to wait a few weeks, run full PCT then wait for your natural production to stabilize, so you're looking at 2-3 months for "normal".  If what you're really asking is when will it be lower, you'll probably bottom out in about 14+ days, that's when you should start PCT.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you just need your test levels normal or your LH, FSH etc normal as well?


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> We don't have any info about how much you were pinning, when your last pin was in relation to your blood work and we don't know what ester you used.
> 
> Irrespective of all that, we don't know where your test levels really are. Those basic tests top out at >1500. All that's telling us is your blood serum levels are beyond the normal scale. It could be 1501, it could be 4500.


_
We don't have any info about how much you were pinning, when your last pin was in relation to your blood work and we don't know what ester you used.

Irrespective of all that, we don't know where your test levels really are. Those basic tests top out at >1500. All that's telling us is your blood serum levels are beyond the normal scale. It could be 1501, it could be 4500.

It was worth saying twice_


----------



## Fladjengineer (Feb 14, 2018)

1500 after 3 weeks of 600 mg test e? Is that right? Seems low.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 14, 2018)

Fladjengineer said:


> 1500 after 3 weeks of 600 mg test e? Is that right? Seems low.



Most basic tests cap it at 1500 and just say >1500 if it's over.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Spongy...yeah man I'm not sure.  Just hope it goes down somewhat within 2 weeks...but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 14, 2018)

It should be somewhat back to normal in 2wks. 3wks in and you haven’t hit steady state levels yet so it’s possible. 3wks would be a safer bet. That’s also just for TT levels and not LH or FSH.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It should be somewhat back to normal in 2wks. 3wks in and you haven’t hit steady state levels yet so it’s possible. 3wks would be a safer bet. That’s also just for TT levels and not LH or FSH.



So after three weeks on cycle you don't think he's shut down and will be back to normal/natty levels in 2-3 weeks?  No need for PCT?  I would expect him to be bottomed out, not "somewhat back to normal"


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Same scenario...rough idea for LH and FSH?  Also would starting my PCT now change it at all?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> Same scenario...rough idea for LH and FSH?  Also would starting my PCT now change it at all?



You need to be under your natural test level for PCT to have any effect, starting it early is a waste.  PCT will also effect LH and FSH, that's why I said you'll need about a month after PCT for your HPTA to stabilize and all of your levels to come back to normal.

If your goal here is to look like you've never used test, as in you're being tested for PED use in the next few weeks, you're probably screwed.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah I don't know if I'm being tested...I was told that "I don't think your doing...". My primary told me to stop taking all suppliments because that could be causing the rise since they aren't regulated.  So I'm going to go cold turkey and hopefully get my levels down enough where it isn't suspicious.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2018)

If they're only looking at TT you might be ok, but depending on the day of the blood draw, you could be too low and look suspicious that way.  Best bet, just hope they don't test.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have to go back in in a few weeks for "additional tests". She wants to make sure that I don't have like a tumor or anything.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Wait what?  Is this for an athletic PED test or something medical with your Dr.  If it's medical, tell your Dr what's going on and what you've been taking.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Not for sports man...
Spongy PM sent


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2018)

Just don't go to the test if nothing is wrong. Lol. **** em. It's your body. They wanna test for tumors and shit cus your testosterone is high?? Or for other reasons? Tell us the full story


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

I had medical issues that required me to get a blood test ...nothing serious just had to get the work done.  I didn't think my test would have been so high after 2 weeks, lack of experience I guess.  But they got it back and now they want to find out why.  My primary says it's probably because of my suppliments (I have her a list). She said stop taking everything and come back in in to weeks to test again.  She said she doesn't suspect anything but wants to run tests.  So I'm hoping if I completely stop everything my levels will be closer to normal to avoid any suspicion.  Long story short where I work I can't do drugs (I know I deliberately broke the rule) but can't change that now.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 14, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> They wanna test for tumors and shit cus your testosterone is high??



It's actually not terribly uncommon to run tests for tumors when your hormone levels are out of whack. They did a brain scan checking for tumors on me too but mine was because I was hypo. (404 brain not found)

With the way the HPTA works, there a chance that a brain tumor could be altering your pituitary function sending altered LH/FSH signals which manifest as increased or decreased test levels.

OP, the damage may be done for now but for the long term, you may want to think about scripted TRT.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2018)

Like Ecks said: you don't have to do shit. Don't want to be tested? Don't go in. The doc works for you. IMO don't freak out and put yourself on a hormonal roller coaster. I'd just drop the dose down to trt 150-200mg/wk then get tested in a month. That's assuming your doc knows about your trt. 

Does your doc know you're on trt? Because she will if she is testing hormones. 

If this is self prescribed trt, why do you think you need it?

600mg/week is not A trt dose!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2018)

Keep blasting and don't do the test. That's what I would do. If it's common to test for things like iron said then screw it. Like Jin Said They work for u. 

You're on trt? I didn't see that posted anywhere.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 14, 2018)

I didn't even say I was on trt...I'm just on a test E 600mg a week cycle...nothing whatsoever to do with trt.  I had to get blood work done a few weeks ago becuase of a medical issue I was dealing with, she noticed my test and is trying to figure out why it's so high.  She said stop all suppliments I'm taking (cuz that's what she thinks it could be).  I have to go back in 2-3 weeks for more tests.  When it comes to a choice...let's not get into that.  But...I don't have a choice, if my primary wants to do tests I have to do them.


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry. Misread. No trt mentioned. 

You can can think whatever you want but the bottom line is you are free to postpone or even decline the tests altogether.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds like a military problem


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

That's exactly what it is... military.  Can't really say no to medical!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> That's exactly what it is... military.  Can't really say no to medical!



Why didn't u just say that in the first post man?


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Dude...idk.  just didn't want to.  I guess you just never know who is reading.  Anyway... That's the situation.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe you will get lucky and they won't suspect you're on something and just chase their tales trying to "figure out what's wrong"..I could be way wrong too..just a thought I had while reading this thread. Good luck man


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Well...I believe if they suspended anything they would have had me come in immediately for tests and ask questions.  She told me to make an appointment in a few weeks or whenever if convenient... So hopefully my levels go down enough where they just said "yeah it has gone down a bit...done". Getting off topic though


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 15, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> Well...I believe if they suspended anything they would have had me come in immediately for tests and ask questions.  She told me to make an appointment in a few weeks or whenever if convenient... So hopefully my levels go down enough where they just said "yeah it has gone down a bit...done". Getting off topic though



Hey go check out the civil commission on human rights page it outlines and states that members of active duty military have a basic human right to refuse treatment. I would just blow it off til you're ready ..hope that helps


----------



## Spongy (Feb 15, 2018)

Military personnel are still protected under HIPAA in most cases (not all) and the records for the exceptions are still protected under the Privacy Act of 1974.  

Tests for steroids must be requested by commanders except for the random testing requirement of 1000 specimens per branch every 2 years (DoD mandate).

Every military hospital and clinic should have a privacy officer you can speak to, or you can reach out directly to the Defense Health Agency and speak with their privacy officer about your concerns.

The bottom line is the medical personnel at your installation cannot test you for PEDs without commander authorization and the medical personnel are barred from discussing your medical records with your commander except for rare exceptions such as concerns for your fitness for duty, concerns for your fitness to carry out a specific assignment, or concerns for your ability to carry out any activity essential for the military mission


----------



## Mythos (Feb 15, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> Dude...idk.  just didn't want to.  I guess you just never know who is reading.  Anyway... That's the situation.



Your fears are well founded.. our member Cecil is actually your recruiter in a lion costume and he's very ashamed of you for using AAS.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

So what I'm gathering is that my levels most likely will not be lower "normal"in 2-3 weeks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> So what I'm gathering is that my levels most likely will not be lower "normal"in 2-3 weeks



I think they will be a lot lower in 3 weeks.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

I hope so man...
Sucks I have to stop only 3 weeks in.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 15, 2018)

If you're that worried about it why not go get a private test before you go back to your military doc?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

You'll be fine man don't stress about it. Get it all taken are of then start up when u can


----------



## automatondan (Feb 15, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> Well...I believe if they suspended anything they would have had me come in immediately for tests and ask questions.  She told me to make an appointment in a few weeks or whenever if convenient... So hopefully my levels go down enough where they just said "yeah it has gone down a bit...done". Getting off topic though



Is this a civilian doc, or military clinic....? She probably knows enough/has seen enough to know what is actually going on, so she is giving you time to clear out your system because she doesnt want you to get in trouble....


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah she is a military officer, she is also not dumb.  I'm sure she knows that over the counter suppliments don't boost test that much.  She told me to stop taking everything and come back in a few weeks for additional tests.  I think if she was suspicious she was tell me to come in IMMEDIATELY for more tests and ask me direct questions.  I just dont see how my test levels can drop that far down to get into the normal range within a few weeks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cecil said:


> So after three weeks on cycle you don't think he's shut down and will be back to normal/natty levels in 2-3 weeks?  No need for PCT?  I would expect him to be bottomed out, not "somewhat back to normal"



Recovery is also partially dependent upon length of suppression. 3wks of being suppressed isn’t that long. No need for PCT if he stops now. LH recovers fairly quickly, it’s the testes that take more time and after only 3wks....


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 16, 2018)

When you say "recovery" are you talking about all around heath?  So being 3 weeks are you essentially saying that it probably isn't enough time to get levels down?...in your opinion?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> When you say "recovery" are you talking about all around heath?  So being 3 weeks are you essentially saying that it probably isn't enough time to get levels down?...in your opinion?



He's saying you were only suppressing your natural production for 3 weeks so recovery will be faster than if you were suppressed for 16 weeks.  No need for PCT as an otherwise healthy male should be able to recover from such a short time naturally.


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm my novice mind of the subject that's the mentality I had as well.  You guys are awesome


----------



## Coastie10 (Feb 16, 2018)

After listening to you guys I do think/more hopeful that in 2-3 weeks my test level should be below the "suspicious" level


----------



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> After listening to you guys I do think/more hopeful that in 2-3 weeks my test level should be below the "suspicious" level



depending on your age even just 1000 ng/dl could be considered normal for some.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2018)

Coastie10 said:


> When you say "recovery" are you talking about all around heath?  So being 3 weeks are you essentially saying that it probably isn't enough time to get levels down?...in your opinion?



Recovery meaning HPTA function. All around health markers are different issues. 3wks is enough time for exogenous test to clear your body, and begin HPTA restoration.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Recovery is also partially dependent upon length of suppression. 3wks of being suppressed isn’t that long. No need for PCT if he stops now. LH recovers fairly quickly, it’s the testes that take more time and after only 3wks....



I love when u talk dirty and use words like testes


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 17, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I love when u talk dirty and use words like testes



I love when you act dirty and let me rub your quads instead of Tren or your wife


----------

